# CarbonBlack200



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

My friend Amy (NismoGirl2001) featured my car as a "Ride of the Month" on her website. Those are the old pictures taken over a year ago (my car now is a little lower, and have BBK and real HID projectors), but that's my car. It has lots of cosmetic mods, but not much performance mods. It's a total rice mobile (all show no go) right now, but I am hoping to drop a SR20 for next project. 

Here is the link:

http://www.nismogirl2001.nismo.org/photo3.html


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

HEY!!! I have 2 of those pics in wallpaper size on my home pc. That is a super clean 200 bro... keep it up!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great, man! Gotta love those wheels and the paint - drool...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AWESOME CAR !! VERY CLEAN VERY NICE !! GREAT JOB !


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Yo, thanks for promoting my website  I appreciate it.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Very nice YOS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

LOOKIN good. good luck wit the SR20 swap


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*mahalo*

hey, mahalo (thanks) all for your nice comments.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nice, but all I wanna know is where did you get those rear lips, I seen those at Bodykits unlimited, and I can't get in contact with those guys for shit. I'll pay you if you can get those for me dogg. Let me know something....PEACE


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good man.
Nice to see you around the boards again.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hey are'nt U the Nis-Knacks guy--LUV the car yo KEEP IT UP


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice car......
i love the clean look (not 2 much,not 2 little)..


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

aahh. more pictures that remind me of Knight Rider.

huh? Nis Knack guy??? BMW halos for a B13? huh whah????? your gonna make some?? wha??


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat 200SX dawg... super clean!!!


----------

